# what vinyl should I use for tshirts and dri fit shirts?



## lc42481 (Jul 16, 2014)

I am a newbie and have NEVER even used my cutter yet. What vinyl should I use for t-shirts and dri fit shirts. Also what is the best website that has the best prices


----------



## robi1011 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've have used both thermaflex plus and siser easyweed with no problems.


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

I belive the best prices are from uscutter or stahls. I use stahls for fashion film and they give u a free upgade to 2nd day at frieght prices. 

Sent from my SCH-i705 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lc42481 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Where can I buy sisser and thermaflex for the best price


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

lc42481 said:


> Thanks for the response. Where can I buy sisser and thermaflex for the best price


I buy my Siser vinyl from Coastal Business supply.


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

Check USCutter.com. They have easyweed at a great price with minimal shipping


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I use Thermoflex, flock and glitter from mclogans. when I get A order I hit the fwy and go downtown la get everything and back home in 1hr.


----------

